# Hello Everyone!



## JK69 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi there! I've been a big fan of IronMag , just signed up . I have been pumping for almost 10 years but never really achieved my goals. Along the way I got hurt. Bum shoulder , torn rotator cuff . Busted wrist. Bum knee ,torn ligament . I'm still working hard at the gym and I hope to learn from IronMag. 
PEACE


----------



## Sjac (Sep 5, 2014)

I am new as well.  Good luck!!!


----------



## brazey (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF, JK.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## uberdawg (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF brother.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome guise!


----------



## Riles (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------

